# Compiler pour Linux sous Xcode ?



## Yumyum75 (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Etant dans l'obligation de développer pour Linux (Fedora) et ayant une préférence pour Xcode (sur fedora jme tape emacs >_<), j'aurais voulu savoir si il était possible de développer mes projets sur Xcode en C et d'utiliser un compilateur Linux

EDIT: TOPIC A SUPPRIMER, j'ai refait un topic dans la bon forum sorry :S


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2011)

Ici, ça allait pas trop mal


----------

